# ProLine boats



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

I am close to my first boat purchase and would appreciate any opinions onProLine bay boats. Here's what I'm looking at;

http://www.iboats.com/cgi-bin/marine_classifieds/adv-search.cgi?id=435820

Thanks, SR


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

i believe all the P lines after 95 are "wood free". Go to the proline owners forum and ask around there. 

www.prolineowners.com


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I do not know much about that year but that is a great looking boat. Good luck.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a proline cuddy and love it, rides okay in ruff waters


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have an 01 20' ProLine walk around cuddy.Boat rides pretty good for a 20' boat. Until you get in to the 27' + range i really think they all are going to be pretty close to the ride you get. I have a Mercury 150 01 and cruise is 40 to 45 wide open is 52 mph. Solid, kinda heavy boat. The thing i really like about it is it sits pretty high out of the water, with high gunnels. I would recommend a ProLine to anyone.


----------

